# Been putting together a crosscut sled for my bandsaw



## Metalriff84 (Oct 11, 2018)

I have a long board which is simply too big for my other saws to cut the ends to length. So, I've devised a sled to do it on my bandsaw.

The board is 11 inches wide, and about 3 3/4 inch thick. We're using it for a mantel to go over our new stove. The bandsaw is the only saw I have that can cut through in one pass. 

Now I have to go to the store tomorrow for some more MDF. I'll post more pictures once its complete, but I think you'll be able see what I'm going for here. Anyone else done something similar?

I started on some dust channels on the bottom. I have to groove them in a bit more before they're effective. I found that a bit of sawdust under the sled helps slide it across the table evenly.

The next step will be doublestacking some MDF on the rollers, cut to the inside width of the brackets for them, and install some stops on the bottom to keep it from rolling off. Any other ideas? I've done a few test cuts and it works pretty well, even with the curve cutting blade on. When I cut the big one I'll be using a woodslicer.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Will you push or pull to move the sled past the blade?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Interesting design, but overkill ...*

You have approached this issue with a vengence which in my opinion, is a bit over engineered. BUT it's too late and I'm not gonna rain on your parade. I would have approached it differently based on a resaw sled I used several years back.

We need a "support" rail on the right side, which can be a simple 1 X 3 held in a Workmate at the proper height and level with the table. All it needs to do is support the long length and allow it to slide easily, so wax or laminate on the edge will do.

At the blade end, we want the plank to be supported or not, depending on the size of the platform in front of the blade. If you determine where the cut is from the blade to the right edge of the table, just clamp another scrap 2 X 2 X 24" long at that point at right angles underneath the plank, making an "upside down" fence.

Now, applying pressure against the table edge using the scrap as an upside down fence, you can make your cut without any additional construction, fences, brackets or other gizmos. This is a one time use setup and requires two pieces of scrap, one for the "fence" the other for support, a minimalist approach. 

Overkill is fine, but unnecessary for the most part. Your design will work, but it's heavy and bulky to store. I have several of these myself and storage becomes an issue for a one time setup which I may never have need for again. I try to keep things a simple as possible these days.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Metalriff84 (Oct 11, 2018)

The wood will be pushed through.

I knew storing it might be a pain. It is a lot for my few cuts, and may never be used again. Worse case scenario, I can figure out something else to make with it if it sits there doing nothing for too long. I will likely use it to cut angles as well, but that will take a bit of modification.


----------



## Metalriff84 (Oct 11, 2018)

Ok. Finished up the sled and did a test cut. It still has the little 1/4 inch blade on for now, but the resaw blade will be going on tomorrow. 

I think I'm going to ditch the sled for this particular board, since its huge, and fairly cumbersome. 

Even though it won't work for what I needed it for, it will for smaller board. Worse case scenario, I have a new shelf somewhere, lol.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*so, now what?*

Are you considering my "minimalist" approach using a scrap clamped to the under side of the plank used as a fence to ride the edge of the table? :vs_cool:


----------



## Metalriff84 (Oct 11, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> Are you considering my "minimalist" approach using a scrap clamped to the under side of the plank used as a fence to ride the edge of the table? <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/images/smilies/vs_cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Cool" class="inlineimg" />


100% and absolutely, lol. I put this thing together in my head sitting on the recliner one night. Then put it together in the shop only to learn it wouldn't work as intended. I still might use the roller sled, as the help available to me is usually just me, lol. 

But, it's been put together and will find a use somehow. The mistake of making it taught me a few things through the process, so it certainly wasn't a loss. I may reclaim some of it to turn into a jig for cutting angles on the bandsaw. 

One good thing that did come out of the project, however, was the zero clearance MDF table and re-saw fence for the bandsaw. That's been a joy so far.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

We live and learn, sometimes these projects can teach us a lot, and some of the old guys around here can give some pretty good advice.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Speak for yourself Frank ....*



FrankC said:


> We live and learn, sometimes these projects can teach us a lot, and some of the *old guys* around here can give some pretty good advice.


What old guys have is experience and cunning. Young guys have energy and enthusiasm. Old guys don't have to move as fast or as often to get the job done ..... work smart, not hard.... just sayin' :vs_cool:


----------

